# Spiders from WVA/OH/KY



## Herpetologydude (Jul 1, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pics from my recent trip and get some help with IDs along the way!

First off some critters from WVA!













If I'm not mistaken this is a reculse? But I'm not positive, I have always had a bit of trouble identifying them. Found it crawling on me and used my snake hook to manipulate it off me haha 













Feamle and then male Parasteatoda sp. I believe.







Crazy Centipede From Kentucky! I know its not a spider but thought it was awesome! Not sure on the ID though!






Pretty little guy I found over a creek bed in Kentucky, any idea on the species?


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Definitely not reclusa in WV.


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 1, 2010)

That's not what I've heard, I've read about bite reports stemming from that area. I'm pretty sure they at least range into Kentucky so it's really not that far off from WVA.

That specimen may not be a Recluse itself, looking at the body shape makes me question it but it has some features which reminded me of the recluses ive seen down here in Florida (where some have been introduced).


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Extensive spider surveys have been done in the statem L. reclusa has never turned up in any place. There are alot of doctors in this state that identify any bite or skin blemish as recluse.


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh ok gotcha, yea I know a lot of people tend to jump to conclusion upon seeing a spider bite with some tissue damage around the area.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Violet (Jul 1, 2010)

Last spider is Leucauge sp. 
From that photo it looks alot like L. dromedaria but im pretty sure they are only found in New Zealand and Australia. 

http://frank.itlab.us/leucauge_dromedaria/large/jul_02_8316.jpg


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 2, 2010)

def not a recluse, and Leucauge.

edit: i would guess venusta based solely on range. hard to find some info that differentiates between venusta and argyra.


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm down in Gatlinberg Tennessee right now, and I've been seeing that Leucauge spp. everywhere.  I was wondering what those were.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, not a recluse. Looks like Clubionidae.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 6, 2010)

definitely not recluse.  its pedipalps are CRAZY looking, too.  wonder what that's for?  edit: i wonder if he is penultimate and they will turn into normal bulb and emboli when he is finished maturing?  that would be my guess at this point /edit


the centipede is of the order Scutigeromorpha and is possibly the world spread species, Scutigera coleoptera


cool pics, man


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yea I was never sure on the reculse thing, though I have seen them scurrying around more than once in different parts of FLA. My family was adamant that this was indeed a reculse as well lol. Of course any brown spider is a reculse in the eyes of non enthusiasts!

and Yes I do believe that is the House centipede! 

Thanks for allt he help on this one guys!


----------

